# New Mower, Who Dis? My Lawn Reno & Toro ProStripe 560



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Hey, I wanna start off and say that this forum has been a life saver / game changer. It's an incredible community and a wonderful education...

My First Post...

A few years ago I pulled the trigger on a little cottage outside the city (Toronto) to get away to with my family. After two years of reno and pool install it was time for me to get serious about the lawn. For the most part it was, what I would call, 'Country Grass'. A mix of every type of seed and weed that grows in the wild. It was a lawn that had been neglected (but mowed) since about the 70s. The previous owner hadn't done much. Mow it low in the spring, let it go brown and dormant all summer, one last mow with a tractor in the Fall.

I started with a few seasons of top dressing and over seeding. I'd spot spray (with awful Canadian product) when I could. The lawn was looking pretty good...



Then 'Country Sh*t' happened. We needed a new septic. They were supposed to do the install in the fall, which is when I would have re-seeded and given the lawn the best shot for Spring. However, they were behind schedule and couldn't install until the Spring. This is what I was left with...



Hydroseeding was part of the deal. Problem was, at this point it was really late in the season (Mid June) and I worried the grass wouldn't take with all the hot weather / no rain we were dealing with...



I was right. Seed died, weeds thrived.





So last August I got serious. Two quick trips to Buffalo for 'The Good Stuff', rented what I could, bought what I could afford, and started the plan... (BTW, yes - I made my own DIY lawn level)





Winter in Toronto was brutal this year, and I had a ton of die off. But with a quick shot of Nitro and some dethatching - I was greening up faster than anyone in a 10klm radius...



Then came the new mower. Reel mowers are shockingly hard to come by in Canada (at least Toronto). I NEEDED stripes. So after a ton of research I found the Toro ProStripe. Which seemed like a good choice as I was still dealing with a new and VERY bumpy lawn.



It's not perfect. Far from it. But I'm getting there. Today I'm happy with my lawn. Tomorrow may be a different story, but today I'm happy.

So. Much. More. To. Do.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Welcome to TLF! Love the property. Whereabouts is it?

You've done a lot of great work and have the results to show for it.

I'm not sure if you have checked it out yet, but most us north of the border order our supplies (herbicides, fungicides etc) from Seed World USA. Located in FL and ship to Canada. Most of us have never had an issue with things getting through customs.

I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

Sweet property! @RozWeston

How are you liking the Toro ProStripe 560?


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Hey, yeah - so with that. I put an order through Seed World, a big order ($400) and in that order was a $26 bag of Grub Control...

Stopped at the border and sent right back to Florida. I should have known.

I've been talking to the people at Simple Lawn Solutions. Really want to try some of their spray system products.

I'll update this if I have any luck.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> Sweet property! @RozWeston
> 
> How are you liking the Toro ProStripe 560?


It's an amazing machine. Very heavy. I'm used to my Cub Cadet Walk Behind - This thing is like a car. It's taken some getting used to, for sure. But overall I'd say I'm very happy. The stripes are very motivating. It was hard to find, and cost a small fortune - but worth it. so far.


----------



## ronjon84790 (Aug 2, 2018)

It looks sweet and fun to mow with. Stripes are an added bonus. I have a Masport Rotarola. The Toro looks like an ungrade from the Masport. I agree with the small fortune. I wish there was more demand for these mowers and quality reel mowers in North America. Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

ronjon84790 said:


> It looks sweet and fun to mow with. Stripes are an added bonus. I have a Masport Rotarola. The Toro looks like an ungrade from the Masport. I agree with the small fortune. I wish there was more demand for these mowers and quality reel mowers in North America. Keep up the good work :thumbup:


Yeah, it's wild. I really couldn't believe it when I first started looking around. Reels are very hard to come by.

I was talking to the Swardman rep last year, and almost pulled the trigger on that - but I was looking at almost $4000CAN when it was all said and done. I paused, and reevaluated. Not saying I won't go for it, but with the lawn I had at the time, I just couldn't justify it.

The ProStripe is amazing. I know there is very little info available out there for it - but if anyone has any questions, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Beautiful property!

Jealous of your prostripe, want to add one to my fleet!

Keep up the work!


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Kmartel said:


> Beautiful property!
> 
> Jealous of your prostripe, want to add one to my fleet!
> 
> Keep up the work!


Thanks! It's a bit more difficult for me to maintain - this is the cottage property so I'm only out there on weekends. But it's getting there.

The ProStripe is amazing. I'm blown away by the cut quality. Worth the price if you ask me.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Would love to see some more info/review on the prostripe.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

OnyxsLawn said:


> Would love to see some more info/review on the prostripe.


I will for sure. I plan on doing a video review once I get a chance. I'll post it here when I do.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow! What a beautiful property with a fantastic view! You've made great strides, so far. Welcome to TLF! It's great to see more and more turf nuts from up north. You're the first one I'm aware of, who has purchased the Pro Stripe. I'm looking forward to any info and experience you have/will have with it. Good luck!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Great thread! You've done a great job and have a wonderful weekend place.
If you want nice stripes you need a heavy mower. Well done.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Chris LI said:


> Wow! What a beautiful property with a fantastic view! You've made great strides, so far. Welcome to TLF! It's great to see more and more turf nuts from up north. You're the first one I'm aware of, who has purchased the Pro Stripe. I'm looking forward to any info and experience you have/will have with it. Good luck!


Yeah, I had a really hard time finding reviews on the ProStripe - So I went into it pretty blind. I knew it was very similar to the Hayter mowers they use in The UK, and they seem to love them, so I pulled the trigger and ordered one. As far I know, in Canada anyway, they can only be purchased directly from Toro. They aren't available in any retail locations I could find.

It's a great machine and the stripes are top notch! No marks from the front wheels at all. The rear rolled takes care of everything.

My plan is to do a review vid. I'll post it up here when I'm done.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

To me the lawn is the anchor of my overall outdoor plan. The winters in Toronto can be brutal - that's why we cherish Summers. I take my socks off at the beginning of May and they don't go back on until the end of September. Outdoor living and family time is so important to my overall sanity! When we renovated the cottage I specifically didn't install AC. On the 30+ days (90F and humid AF) I wanted everyone outside with the windows open, rather than inside with the windows closed.



I started my outdoor Kitchen project last Fall. The plan was to extend the deck, install a motorized pergola that will open and close depending on the sun and has the ability to completely close so we can sit outside and enjoy the rain.

Here was what the side of the house looked like. First step was to rip off the railing, extend the deck and install the pergola...



I'm sure I'm not alone in dreaming of a kick *** outdoor kitchen to hang out at while admiring some sweet new stripes after a day in the lawn.

The quotes I was getting for a custom kitchen were INSANE! between $10,000 and $25,000! Then I found NewAge Products. Amazing customer service, they look dope, available at Home Depot, and totally affordable...



They were a total pain in the *** to install, but worth it. Before anyone considers going custom, PLEASE check you economical modular options.





Now this is my view of the lawn (which is still a TOTAL work in progress).



Enjoy The Mow... Reward Yourself...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Roz Weston I'm interested in more info on the pergola. You had it done or you did it yourself? I have a neighbor that had one installed. I don't think his fully retracts, so I want to see what happens after a heavy snow.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Roz Weston I'm interested in more info on the pergola. You had it done or you did it yourself? I have a neighbor that had one installed. I don't think his fully retracts, so I want to see what happens after a heavy snow.


The pergola is by a company called Arcadia. It's hurricane rated. The slats don't fully retract, they open and close. Mine was installed late fall, and made it through the brutal winter we had here no problem at all.


----------



## TheDutchman (Jul 9, 2019)

RozWeston said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! What a beautiful property with a fantastic view! You've made great strides, so far. Welcome to TLF! It's great to see more and more turf nuts from up north. You're the first one I'm aware of, who has purchased the Pro Stripe. I'm looking forward to any info and experience you have/will have with it. Good luck!
> ...


Great machine smart buy. Hayter has been bought by Torro so this is the first Hayter Labelled as a Torro Prostripe 560. I have two Hayters a small older one a Harrier 41(pic 1) and the Harrier 48.(pic 2,3,4) The last is the same as your prostripe,, it has personal pace as extra option. What HOC are you on? I have HOC 1/2 inch up to 5/8 inch..
I hope you will enjoy mowing with your prostripe as I do with my Harrier 48.
Good striping!!!


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

TheDutchman said:


> RozWeston said:
> 
> 
> > Chris LI said:
> ...


Yeah, I LOVE the ProStripe! The Hayter's were the ones that got me on track to the Toro. I had never seen a rear roller rotary before these. They're awesome. Since then, I've talked to a few friends from The UK who all said their dads use these back home.

I also recently picked up a Toro Greensmaster 1600 - but i'm still two seasons of levelling before i can bust that one out. But I'll say that anyone who wants some beautiful stripes, and not have to source or spend on a reel - the ProStripe is absolutely the way to go.


----------



## Tony81 (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm hesitant to get a reel mower on my lawn because of the hills. I feel I require a floating head reel but then I get a smooth greens-style roller drum that I fear won't grip enough to move up some of my steeper sections. I've mowed with a Locke floating reel (cut amazing but can't find anymore) and its been cut with a fixed reel TruCut with marginal results, even with my lawn having been sanded/leveled, etc.

I saw the ProStripe and wonder if that is a good compromise for me? So - how does it like the hills? any issue? and just how much are these things i can't find a damn thing on them! Is it a front-wheel drive machine or are the rear rollers powered?

thanks!


----------



## Fusion2002 (Jul 30, 2018)

TheDutchman said:


> Great machine smart buy. Hayter has been bought by Torro so this is the first Hayter Labelled as a Torro Prostripe 560. I have two Hayters a small older one a Harrier 41(pic 1) and the Harrier 48.(pic 2,3,4) The last is the same as your prostripe,, it has personal pace as extra option. What HOC are you on? I have HOC 1/2 inch up to 5/8 inch..
> I hope you will enjoy mowing with your prostripe as I do with my Harrier 48.
> Good striping!!!


Where are you seeing the Prostripe with a Personal pace option? I wish there was more info out there about this mower on the web.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Had 15 tons of 80/20 (Sand/Humic Peat) delivered for a leveling project I wanted to try to pull off. I had seen it done many times - actually, I think I've watched ever single vid on YouTube on the subject. I knew what I was in for.

When we had the septic replaced last year, then I had the sprinkler system installed, parts of the lawn felt like walking on golf balls. My mower would scalp like crazy and the plan is to start mowing as low as I can.

So here's how it started...



With the 80/20 mix. It was pretty difficult to find someone who dealt in this type of sand for this type of job. I wound up making friends with a local golf course super who hooked me up with the contact they use for top dressing. After that, everything started happening real fast...



I worked a full day through the rain and managed to do 50 or 60 runs with just a wheel barrow. I died. Then a friend cam by with his 4 wheeler and dump bucket. I do NOT recommend trying to do this by hand.



The sand was really feeling like it was going on too thick in a lot of places - but hopefully the water holding abilities of the peat will help the seed stay wet. We'll see.



I managed to DIY two different drags... Check out the vid if you're interested in what I did.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Fusion2002 said:


> TheDutchman said:
> 
> 
> > Great machine smart buy. Hayter has been bought by Torro so this is the first Hayter Labelled as a Torro Prostripe 560. I have two Hayters a small older one a Harrier 41(pic 1) and the Harrier 48.(pic 2,3,4) The last is the same as your prostripe,, it has personal pace as extra option. What HOC are you on? I have HOC 1/2 inch up to 5/8 inch..
> ...


I'll take some pics of mine - I'll show you everything that's on it. It really is a great machine.


----------



## Fusion2002 (Jul 30, 2018)

RozWeston said:


> [
> 
> I'll take some pics of mine - I'll show you everything that's on it. It really is a great machine.


Please do! I have looked everywhere and besides a few Toro videos there is not much info about these. I'm surprised that Toro hasn't seen the need to make these more available to Homeowners.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

I moved 15 tons of 80/20 (Sand/Humic Peat) over 7000sf, overseeded with Champion GQ and let water do what water does.

Here's how things looked Aug 16 (two days after level)



By Aug 24 things were looking great!



Overseeded, threw done some starter fert and water water water... This was Aug 31st (the stripes are from a light roll after overseed)


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

Fusion2002 said:


> Please do! I have looked everywhere and besides a few Toro videos there is not much info about these. I'm surprised that Toro hasn't seen the need to make these more available to Homeowners.


These are only available from distributors that handle the golf equipment also. I had to order mine from 4 hours away; it should be delivered next week.

I guess one thing I should have explored more throughly is the need to use the catch bag vs mulching.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

mtroo said:


> Fusion2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Please do! I have looked everywhere and besides a few Toro videos there is not much info about these. I'm surprised that Toro hasn't seen the need to make these more available to Homeowners.
> ...


Question so you have to use the bag always? It won't mow say low cut Bermuda without the bag attached?
I'm thinking of getting Prostripe as a backup to my GM1600. How do you like the Prostripe so far?


----------

